# Store with the best fish selection



## JayPagi (Jan 5, 2016)

Hey everyone, in your opinion which store/person has the greatest selection of fish day to day? I used to shop at Sea U Marine as they always had a ton of fish and smaller fish in particular. Thanks!


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Just RR and only RR .

Linnardi wrasse ..Feminus wrasse...Gemtang...Black tang ..all rare anglefish's
Everything and everything you wish


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

zoapaly said:


> Just RR and only RR .
> 
> Linnardi wrasse ..Feminus wrasse...Gemtang...Black tang ..all rare anglefish's
> Everything and everything you wish


if you want rare, yes RR but if youre looking for best price...R2o or NAFB imo.


----------



## JayPagi (Jan 5, 2016)

zoapaly said:


> Just RR and only RR .
> 
> Linnardi wrasse ..Feminus wrasse...Gemtang...Black tang ..all rare anglefish's
> Everything and everything you wish


I'm way out in Oshawa so I don't get out that way much. I may have to take a day and tour the shops though.


----------



## JayPagi (Jan 5, 2016)

do_0b said:


> if you want rare, yes RR but if youre looking for best price...R2o or NAFB imo.


I was just in NAFB the other day and the shop seemed very dim and bare. A lot of the fish didn't look in great health either. I used to buy from John all the time but I'm not sure what's going on there these days. Hate to see it in that state to be honest.


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

JayPagi said:


> I was just in NAFB the other day and the shop seemed very dim and bare. A lot of the fish didn't look in great health either. I used to buy from John all the time but I'm not sure what's going on there these days. Hate to see it in that state to be honest.


I would go in the day of or the day after (once the fish has settled in) and its a hit or miss with shipment from John. But again his prices are hard to beat.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Honestly in Durham the only place for fish is big als just gotta keep an out for their sales. Or make the drive out to Toronto. Another excellent option is forum members. But you have to wait until what ypu want pops up. Plus you will probably have to drive to the west end anyways.

I've had positive and negative results with big als stock but I can say the same about everywhere else I bought fish. I think it comes down to luck and how the personality of the other fish in your tank take to the fish. Best sales at big als are when they do the 25/30% off live stock.


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

JayPagi said:


> I was just in NAFB the other day and the shop seemed very dim and bare. A lot of the fish didn't look in great health either. I used to buy from John all the time but I'm not sure what's going on there these days. Hate to see it in that state to be honest.


give the weather some time and the fish will look good again I've always seen the fish looking like crap at this time of year


----------



## JayPagi (Jan 5, 2016)

mmatt said:


> Honestly in Durham the only place for fish is big als just gotta keep an out for their sales. Or make the drive out to Toronto. Another excellent option is forum members. But you have to wait until what ypu want pops up. Plus you will probably have to drive to the west end anyways.
> 
> I've had positive and negative results with big als stock but I can say the same about everywhere else I bought fish. I think it comes down to luck and how the personality of the other fish in your tank take to the fish. Best sales at big als are when they do the 25/30% off live stock.


Agreed. Kris at Reef Addiction is another good option but you're buying blind.



do_0b said:


> I would go in the day of or the day after (once the fish has settled in) and its a hit or miss with shipment from John. But again his prices are hard to beat.


Which forum or site are you using to keep an eye out for NAFB shipments?



bud091 said:


> give the weather some time and the fish will look good again I've always seen the fish looking like crap at this time of year


Noted. Thanks.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya Kris is good he just doesn't like dealing with fish. But if you want something hell try and get it.he will buy in your best interest as well. As in if they look like shit he won't grab it just to get the sale. Quality is key. 

Another good guy to deal with from what I hear is Carl. Carl's aquarium. Ive personally never dealt with him but he cares and is very knowledgeable. And quarantines.

NAFB is always posting on here day prior to selling any live stock shipments. Posted in market place or sponsor market place


----------



## JayPagi (Jan 5, 2016)

mmatt said:


> Ya Kris is good he just doesn't like dealing with fish. But if you want something hell try and get it.he will buy in your best interest as well. As in if they look like shit he won't grab it just to get the sale. Quality is key.
> 
> Another good guy to deal with from what I hear is Carl. Carl's aquarium. Ive personally never dealt with him but he cares and is very knowledgeable. And quarantines.
> 
> NAFB is always posting on here day prior to selling any live stock shipments. Posted in market place or sponsor market place


Good to know. Have you purchased items from Kris in the past? I've been communicating with him for the last few weeks but there wasn't anything striking on the fish list (to me).

I did send a PM to Carl, I'm trying to track down some Green Banded Gobies.

Do you live in Oshawa?


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

JayPagi said:


> Good to know. Have you purchased items from Kris in the past? I've been communicating with him for the last few weeks but there wasn't anything striking on the fish list (to me).
> 
> I did send a PM to Carl, I'm trying to track down some Green Banded Gobies.
> 
> Do you live in Oshawa?


I've known Kris for a while. Dealt with him lots. Great guy. Has coral and dry goods. Food live food etc very nice basement set up. Ya I'm in Oshawa


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

JayPagi said:


> Good to know. Have you purchased items from Kris in the past? I've been communicating with him for the last few weeks but there wasn't anything striking on the fish list (to me).
> 
> I did send a PM to Carl, I'm trying to track down some Green Banded Gobies.
> 
> Do you live in Oshawa?


try calling nafb for the gobys they may be able to order them in for you their good for that kind of stuff if they can get their hands on it


----------



## JayPagi (Jan 5, 2016)

mmatt said:


> I've known Kris for a while. Dealt with him lots. Great guy. Has coral and dry goods. Food live food etc very nice basement set up. Ya I'm in Oshawa


Cool, what is your setup like?



bud091 said:


> try calling nafb for the gobys they may be able to order them in for you their good for that kind of stuff if they can get their hands on it


Good to know, I will give them a call.


----------



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

hey guys I would to know what these places are but I am unable to break your code

little help for a noob


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

R2o -river 2 oceans, nafb -North American fish breeds, rr -reef raft


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you for your kind words


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Coral Reef Shop as well. Red can get some unique awesome fish in at great prices.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

JayPagi said:


> Cool, what is your setup like?


I have a 75gal with a 30gal sump along with all the fixings. Mix of mostly lps, some sps, and shrooms, zoas etc. If your looking for any corals I always have frags and coral for sale. Beginner and fancy stuff as well.

I have a 180gal as well with a large custom sump with more fixings that isn't set up yet. It is for my new place when we move in.

If your looking for any coral feel free to contact me and come by. I can pm you some stuff that I have if your interested.just LMK

Cheers


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

carl said:


> Thank you for your kind words


Hopefully with my new set up I'll be able to put you to the test. Lol


----------

